# Captian America Film Defects To England?



## MA-Caver (May 20, 2010)

Seems that it's cheaper to film an All American Hero in another country. 
Apparently taxes in movieland California are a tad too high for the $140+ miillion dollar budget slated for the film. So, up and move the entire production where it's cheaper. 
Granted CA basically got started by fighting those nasty ole' Nazi's (should've had some inglorius basterds with him  but Steve Rogers (how American is THAT name?) is from our side of the pond. Just because it's filmed "over there" doesn't mean it won't do well over here. 
http://movies.yahoo.com/feature/movie-talk-should-we-now-call-him-captain-england.html

Anyone else noted that his shield had a brief cameo in Iron Man 2?


----------



## CoryKS (May 21, 2010)

You know the tax rates are high when the exchange rate is GBP/USD 1.44 and it's still cheaper to film in England.


----------



## tellner (May 21, 2010)

So what? We've had thirty years of explicit, conscious policy to de-industrialize the United States and move as many jobs as possible out of this country. Why should a lame movie made from a tired comic book be any different?


----------



## Andy Moynihan (May 21, 2010)

tellner said:


> So what? We've had thirty years of explicit, conscious policy to de-industrialize the United States and move as many jobs as possible out of this country. *Why should a lame movie made from a tired comic book be any different*?


 

You tread perilously close to blasphemy.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (May 21, 2010)

MA-Caver said:


> Seems that it's cheaper to film an All American Hero in another country.
> Apparently taxes in movieland California are a tad too high for the $140+ miillion dollar budget slated for the film. So, up and move the entire production where it's cheaper.
> Granted CA basically got started by fighting those nasty ole' Nazi's (should've had some inglorius basterds with him  but Steve Rogers (how American is THAT name?) is from our side of the pond. Just because it's filmed "over there" doesn't mean it won't do well over here.
> http://movies.yahoo.com/feature/movie-talk-should-we-now-call-him-captain-england.html
> ...


 
And his serum appeared in the GOOD Hulk movie.


----------



## Tez3 (May 21, 2010)

Doesn't say where it could be shot, might not be England. Article cites Pirates of the Caribbean as being filmed in England, it's not at all, it's going to Cornwall.


----------



## dancingalone (May 21, 2010)

Nothing new, although I do find England a little surprising as a filming location.  Lots of movies and tv shows have been filmed in Canada for years due to the lower costs.  More recently, New Zealand has been a haven, and within the US, Texas has seen a bit of a movie business surge in the last decade.

California is a high cost state to do business in.


----------



## Omar B (May 21, 2010)

I have no problem with it at all.  Steve Rodgers grew up in NYC and after the serum he served with the allies in Europe during the war and he was stationed in London.  Captain America's inception has as much to do with his birthed here in the US and his first furtive steps into the arena he was meant for in Europe.


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 22, 2010)

Why not film where costs can be kept down? Let the money grubbers get there taxes from somebody else.
Sean


----------



## Andrew Green (May 22, 2010)

Touch Of Death said:


> Why not film where costs can be kept down? Let the money grubbers get there taxes from somebody else.
> Sean




They will, and while they do that the companies that are doing this pay those taxes to another country.  Not that I am going to complain, I'd prefer US movies made in Canada, paying our government to do so rather then yours


----------



## Cryozombie (May 23, 2010)

Andrew Green said:


> They will, and while they do that the companies that are doing this pay those taxes to another country.  Not that I am going to complain, I'd prefer US movies made in Canada, paying our government to do so rather then yours



Me too.


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 23, 2010)

Its kind of like when the Big record companies started whining, when they lost all those millions or even Billions to the internet. They were a bunch of control freaks, catering to a few chosen bands. And worse, the record execs would let there kids release records and then force that nightmare on us. There is no reason all movies should be made in Hollywood either.
Sean


----------



## knuckleheader (May 23, 2010)

California only has  it self to blame for their financial and tax problems.


----------



## Cryozombie (May 23, 2010)

knuckleheader said:


> California only has  it self to blame for their financial and tax problems.



Yep thats for sure.


----------

